# making a teat orifice bigger



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a milker with one teat that is really hard to get milk out of. I thought I read somewhere that a surgery to enlarge the opening sometimes works.

I was going to talk with my vet about it after I got feedback from here.

thanks!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Just make sure you understand the mechanics. The orifice is JUST the outside opening of the teat, there is a sphincter between the teat and the udder, that closes the milk out of the teat. Is it really her orifice that is making the milk only stream out in a small stream or is it the sphincter? You can have an orifice enlarged, you can ruin her udder by having a cow cannula reamed into her sphincter. They literally ream the hole larger, you then insert a wax cannula, that is removed for milking only, until it heals.


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

Sounds painful. But the small orifice or sphincter is still genetic so it would only solve the issue with that doe, it could still be passed on to her kids. Kinda like removing extra teats at birth???


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

It's just one teat. The other teat orifice/ milk stream is wonderful. So I don't know if this will be genetically passed down. All the goats I've ever milk over the years, have usually had a slight difference in milk stream. It seems that one is always faster. Same with people too. My babies favored one side on me.

But this doe has huge teats and the one with a small orifice is so tricky to even get a little squirt of milk out. :mad


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I once had a Saanen who had a small oriface in one teat. I used a teat dilator and that helped.We just had to insert it that one time. I have her daughter and granddaughter and neither has had an oriface that small.


----------



## Rosesgoats (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a doe with a large udder. Her teats are huge but her teat orifices are tiny! They are always clogged with keratin (I think that is what it is) and I have to actually pull that stuff out of the orifice to be able to get the milk stream going. Is there something I can apply topically (like lotion or neosporin) to keep the teat orifice pliable? Any recommendations would be appreciated! Her doe kids don't have any problems with the sizes of their teats and orifices.


----------

